# Which route Cadiz to Almeria mid Nov? and stopover midway?



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Any views on best route from Cadiz to Almeria? seems to be two options, via Granada or along south coast.
also would like a stopover for one night midway.
would prefer to miss snow too!!


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I go to Almeria often and always take the coast route, if you go on the motorway you have to pay but you avoid the hussle of the national road which is very busy. From Benalmadena to Almeria you do not pay and it is a good motorway except for about 60kl. If you want to stop in a campsite there is one in the town of Torre Del Mar, you can also stay wild in the area without problems.
Cadiz to Algeciras on the coast road, you will find lots of places to stop for a break.

Hope that is useful.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks, Kontikijo, that is useful. we've not travelled this direction before. suspect they've updated the southern route roads, cos my old map shows it as still being under construction in parts. you're right it's worth paying the toll sometimes for a quicker and easier journey. have noted Torre del Mar too, which would be a good distance to stop at. will have a look in the sites book.
steles


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

The coast road from Nerja to Almeria is a nice slow amble with loads of places to stop but if you want a fast and shorter run then A92 for Granada from Malaga.The costal A7 is someway off being completed very difficult terrain at the moment it's just past Nerja.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks, 38rover. the A7 just past Nerja to just before Adra is obviously the bit still not finished, and the 60k that Kontikijo said was not so good. if we're doing the overall journey in 2 stages hopefully won't slow us down too much. want to do a big shop in Lidl in Almeria before final destination of Cabo de Gata a few miles further on.


----------

